# Is this male or female?



## Chief_fm (Jul 14, 2019)

Hello, I have this one (Shadow) since he\she was a baby, now (after 1.5 year) I want to adopt another one, but I am not sure if Shadow is male or female.... can anyone help.... thanks


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

At 1.5 years old, Shadow still has bars on tail feathers, I would assume Shadow is she, or a female cockatiel.


----------



## luvtiels11 (Feb 1, 2014)

In normal gray cockatiels like yours, adult males have an all yellow face while females faces are less yellow and the yellow is more subdued. What confuses me is he still has a barred tail feather. Does he whistles a lot, walks backwards, does little hops or does heart wings? Those are male behaviors. But if you want to be 100% sure of sex you can do a DNA test. The cockatiel in my pics a male and it looks just like yours. 😉


----------



## Lindamary71 (Jun 29, 2018)

He looks just like my male Timmy. Yes I agree if he whistles a lot he is a boy.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like the two males I've had and like males other people have except for that single tail feather. For about $15, or maybe less by now (US/Canada), you can have him dna sexed to remove the doubt. I would be interested in the opinion of a genetics person on the site as to their take on it....


----------

